# Guppy C-section?



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

I have one very pregnant guppy that I am affraid is going to die. I have not had guppies for a while, but the other female that gave birth looked this way before giving birth, then died. I am affraid she might die before she could give birth. Any ideas of what to do?


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

yeah--- feed her to your piranhas or your cichlids or whatever aggressive fish you might have. Her and the babies will make for a stupendous morsel to the fortunate fish that gets to down them


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

if it gives birth then dies, at least you have the babies to make up for the loss.

are these plain regular feeder type guppies or some sort of fancy guppy?


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

even if they're fancy ones, they're still totally worthless.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

ummm - sometimed the die giving birth, but not often, you just have to wait and see


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

They are worhtless. I am using them to cycle the tank. My brother actually purchased them for me and I hate them. I told him they will die, but he still payed the $1.50 for 2 females and $3 for a male. But it's free food if they live...so yeah. I am also just getting into the hobby, I want to get good at tank/fish care first so I don't kill of an expensive fish.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

guppys are not worthless - they are very nice fish


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Innes said:


> guppys are not worthless - they are very nice fish


 worrying about 1 pregnant female is kinda pointless tho


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

guppies are so f*cking cool...they are predatory and can rip up almost any piranha .... i wouldnt get nething after the guppies. they are so badass. im prob gonna get rid of my caribe so i can get some badass guppies!


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

problem with guppies is you need to wear steel mesh gloves twhile cleaning the tank, otherwise your liable to be missing some fingers. I hate wearing those.


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

:nod: o same here.... what i like to do is get a large piece of flesh and throw it in so that they are distracted wit that....than i put on metal gloves and try to do what i got to do... So far i only lost my left pinky!


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Innes said:


> guppys are not worthless - they are very nice fish


 Worthless as in they have no value to me. They don't interest me very much, and I didn't pay for them.


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

94ndta dont talk bout guppies like that man they rock


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Guppies are great fish, as far as i'm concerned it is those pea-brained
Toothy tetra that are worthless, I can get much more money for my
"Worthless guppies" than I can Giving away my Toothy tetra because they
bore me, and nobody wants them. Well bred Guppies are a hell of alot more 
interesting and valuable than any tetra with teeth will ever be.

To the point though, are you using one of those breeder trap?
This is not a good idea as this much stresses the fish.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Polypterus said:


> To the point though, are you using one of those breeder trap?
> This is not a good idea as this much stresses the fish.


 but the only alternative is to give the wench her own tank....


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Or to plant the tank to provide hiding spaces for the fry,
Hornwort or Wisteria works very good for this.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Polypterus said:


> Or to plant the tank to provide hiding spaces for the fry,
> Hornwort or Wisteria works very good for this.


 but when they get big, but not quite big enough to not be swallowed, aren't they gonna have problems still? plus how are you gonna clean their area? You cant just vacuum them up...


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

It's a 30 gal. with 1 pleco, 6 tetra, and 5 other guppie fry. Sorry for bashing Guppies, I should have thought about offending people before I said anything about them. There are plenty of places to hide. The rock in Mytank is aget, and the fry can swim in between the rocks to hide, as well as in all theplants I have. She is not in a breeder net.


----------



## v4p0r (Aug 14, 2003)

Gubbies are really good feeders for small p's and cichlids. Plus they breed like crazy. started with like 5 6 months ago and now have well over 200. Good cheap Food and they are fun to look at. Looks like a school of tuna in there


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

v4p0r said:


> Gubbies are really good feeders for small p's and cichlids. Plus they breed like crazy. started with like 5 6 months ago and now have well over 200. Good cheap Food and they are fun to look at. Looks like a school of tuna in there


 but it takes 6 months for the fry to reach a decent size, is the problem


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

THEY SUCK SCREW THEM LOL


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Yeah, fugget, she died anyways.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

really?









I'm sorry


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

me too,I kinda liked this one.


----------

